

“I befriended a con artist and he told me all about his business” - nichochar
http://imgur.com/gallery/NKoxa

======
ankurdhama
You should always tell them that you are using a quantum computer :)

------
orionblastar
I had friends who were hit by people like that. They aren't very tech savvy
and once they learned they got hit I did a free virus scan with Emisoft
Emergency Kit to remove the Trojan keylogger and other stuff.

They call using Voice over IP software that gets a US number and displays on
caller ID as XXX-XXX-XXXX and then a US State name instead of a company name
or person name.

I wish India would crack down on these business because they sell the credit
card data they get and then others use it and can ruin people's credit or
drain their bank accounts.

They called me, and each time I answered with "That's impossible, I run Linux
not Windows." and they hang up on me. I tell people to tell them that they run
Linux, it seems to make them quit because it breaks the script they use.

